# Euskera, Basque



## haujavi

Es curiosidad, he mirado un poco por este foro y nadie ha hablado del euskera(vasco como también la gente dice).

Just curious, I've look through these forums for a while but I haven't heard anything about Basque.

Has anybody heard of this language?
¿Alguien ha oido hablar de este idioma?
Connaissez-vous cette langue?


----------



## Whodunit

Althought I don't know these languages, I suggest, you click on "Search" in the blue toolbar above and type in "Basque, Euskera", and visit all the threads in the following list.


----------



## Apus

haujavi said:
			
		

> Es curiosidad, he mirado un poco por este foro y nadie ha hablado del euskera(vasco como también la gente dice).
> 
> Just curious, I've look through these forums for a while but I haven't heard anything about Basque.
> 
> Has anybody heard of this language?
> ¿Alguien ha oido hablar de este idioma?
> Connaissez-vous cette langue?


 
I believe *Haujavi* is joking. The Spanish government has been fighting Basque (Vasco) terrorism and refused demands for independence for 30 years. Do you really live in Spain ? Are you reading anything besides comics ?


----------



## haujavi

Apus said:
			
		

> I believe *Haujavi* is joking. The Spanish government has been fighting Basque (Vasco) terrorism and refused demands for independence for 30 years. Do you really live in Spain ? Are you reading anything besides comics ?


I don't take your point, I'm completely serious.


----------



## Apus

Apus said:
			
		

> I believe *Haujavi* is joking. The Spanish government has been fighting Basque (Vasco) terrorism and refused demands for independence for 30 years. Do you really live in Spain ? Are you reading anything besides comics ?


 
Holà amigo ! Basque or vasco in Spanish is the language spoken in the Pai's Vasco in northwestern Spain and in a little corner of southwestern France. Basque is not an Indo-European language, i.e. it is not related to Spanish, French, German or any other European language. Its origin is debated among linguists, and is the cause of many controversies.


----------



## belén

Well, I don't have any doubt that what Haujavi meant when he/she posted the message was that he was wondering if anybody around here has heard about Basque and what are the impression of the language around the world.

He/She OBVIOUSLY knows about the existance of the language, being a Spanish citizen, that doesn't mean he/she necessarily speaks it, for I don't know where Haujavi is located. 

Best,
Belén


----------



## cuchuflete

Apus said:
			
		

> I believe *Haujavi* is joking. The Spanish government has been fighting Basque (Vasco) terrorism and refused demands for independence for 30 years. Do you really live in Spain ? Are you reading anything besides comics ?



Apus,

I don't doubt your extensive knowledge of bird names, but I might suggest that you re-read the forum rules, which suggest that we be nice to one another.  The last sentence of your post is not a useful contribution to a discussion of Euskera.

Thank you.
Cuchuflete


----------



## haujavi

Kaixo(hola, hello)

I'm sorry if I haven't explained well what I meant. I wanted to know if in this forum people know of the existence of a language called Euskera, Basque, Vasco. I have seen dicussions about Tagalog , a language I'd never heard of, but I haven't seen discussions about Basque.
I live in the Basque country and I understand Basque and I can speak but not very fluently.

Gero arte(hasta luego, see you later)

Haujavi


----------



## Neru

Hola Haujavi:
Yo tampoco he visto ninguna discusión en estos foros sobre el euskara, lo cual me sorprende un poco, dado que los foros más populares parecen ser los del español y se imaginaría que debe de haber gente del País Vasco que los lee.
A mí personalmente me interesa el euskara y realmente me gustaría intentar aprender un poco del idioma... aunque por ahora creo que debería concentrarme en la lucha de dominar el español, jeje.
Pasé unos días en el País Vasco hace dos años y tengo muchas ganas de volver porque de verdad me gustó mucho.
Bueno, siento no tener algo más interesante que decir sobre el tema, pero sólo que sepas que sí hay gente por aquí que le interesan el idioma euskara y Euskadi en general.
Saludos y _gero arte_.


Hi Haujavi,
I haven't seen any discussions in these forums about Basque either, which surprises me a little, seeing as the Spanish forums seem to be the most popular and you'd imagine that there must be people from the Basque Country who read them.
Personally I am interested in Basque and I'd really like to try and learn a little of the language... although for now I think I should concentrate on struggling to become fluent in Spanish, hehe.
I spent a few days in the Basque Country a couple of years ago and I'd very much like to return, as I really liked it a lot.
Anyway, sorry not to have anything more interesting to say about the subject but I just wanted you to know that, yes, there are people here who are interested in the Basque language and the Basque Country in general.
Best wishes and _gero arte_.


----------



## belén

haujavi said:
			
		

> Kaixo(hola, hello)
> 
> I'm sorry if I haven't explained well what I meant. I wanted to know if in this forum people know of the existence of a language called Euskera, Basque, Vasco. I have seen dicussions about Tagalog , a language I'd never heard of, but I haven't seen discussions about Basque.
> I live in the Basque country and I understand Basque and I can speak but not very fluently.
> 
> Gero arte(hasta luego, see you later)
> 
> Haujavi




FYI Tagalog is the language spoken in the Philippines.

Agur,
Be


----------



## Apus

cuchuflete said:
			
		

> Apus,
> 
> I don't doubt your extensive knowledge of bird names, but I might suggest that you re-read the forum rules, which suggest that we be nice to one another. The last sentence of your post is not a useful contribution to a discussion of Euskera.
> 
> Thank you.
> Cuchuflete


 
I meant it jokingly. Sorry if I hurt any feelings.
(Why mix bird names with Euskera ? The other thread has nothing to do here)


----------



## abc

The first time that I heard of the Basque Country, her people, and her language was 4 years ago in an English course.  Afterward, I googled a bit and found out more interesting information about the Basque Country...I always admire those who work hard to preserve their native language(s)!


----------



## araceli

Hello:
A little correction:

its country; its language.

Regards


----------



## temujin

I find the Euskera topic (and also the Euskadi question) to be interesting...

My impression is that (no offence) Euskera is not as much a means of communication as it is a political statement.
I know that the language is still spoken as a daily language in small basque villages, but recently lots of young people is learning the language, and I don´t know whether this is a means of "discovering their roots" or if it is done as a political statement.
Maybe hujavi can tell more.

t.


----------



## abc

araceli,

Thanks!


----------



## haujavi

In fact, I think there are several reasons. I think that some people study Euskera just because it's compulsory to work in the public administration here in the Basque country.

Others study it because a political statement, for example, Ibarretxe, the lehendakari(president of the Basque Country), couldn't speak Euskera and he had to learn it(Ibarretxe is from PNV, which is a nationalist political party).

And some studyit just because they enjoy study languages and think that it's a good way to understand a culture, as you said, discovering their roots.

I just want to point out(correct me if this phrasal doesn't mean "señalar") that during the Franco's era the use of Euskera was banned(at least officially). I know that Euskera wasn't the main language before Franco but I supposed that prohibition is the source of a new interest some years ago.

Thank you for your answers.


----------



## Raul Castillo

Hola..pues mira, la verdad es que yo no he oido mucho. El espanol es lo que hablamos en Latinoamerica( soy de Honduras). Pero no he oido nada con ese nombre..lo unico que si he oido es lo del idioma VASCO y hasta ahorita me doy cuenta que ambos son como decimos en mi pais..la misma mona solamente que en diferente rama..


----------



## Leopold

Raul Castillo said:
			
		

> Hola..pues mira, la verdad es que yo no he oido mucho. El espanol es lo que hablamos en Latinoamerica( soy de Honduras). Pero no he oido nada con ese nombre..lo unico que si he oido es lo del idioma VASCO y hasta ahorita me doy cuenta que ambos son como decimos en mi pais..la misma mona solamente que en diferente rama..



Hola Raul. Bienvenido a los foros.
No te olvides de que en Latinoamérica también se hablan otras lenguas: quechua, guaraní, nahuatl, etc. Puedes mirar aquí para más información.

Quería preguntarte, ¿a qué te refieres con que los dos son la misma mona en diferente rama? ¿Te refieres al vasco y el español?

Leo


----------



## Raul Castillo

Hola Leo : Pues con referencia a lo del refran que yo utilice este esta referido a situaciones en las cuales tu tienes el mismo asunto solamente que con diferente nombre o diferente ubicacion...te voy a dar un ejemplo rapido para que - como tambien decimos en Honduras - "le agarres" un poco : se dice que George Bush padre fue un siempre un fuerte partidario de la accion militar estadounidense contra Iraq..eso fue en 1991. Por eso el aprobo los esfuerzos a nivel del Congreso en aquel entonces y su voto - en calidad de presidente - vale doble..
asi que la invasion de 1991 fue llevada a cabo. Ahora George W. Bush el hijo..
hace lo mismo con los mismos matices a nivel de politica exterior manejada por su padre en aquel entonces..e Iraq fue ya invadida y los soldados estadouniden
ses todavia estan alla.. Conclusion : a nivel de ideas y conceptos de como manejar la politica exterior...*los dos Bush..padre e hijo son la misma mona unica**mente que en diferente rama*.. no hay ningun cambio...ya que lo mismo estaria haciendo el padre si estuviera aun en la presidencia... Y con referencia a lo del Euskera y el Vasco yo crei que los dos son la misma lengua solamente que con diferente nombre.. Es decir yo no he entendido a ciencia cierta el asunto pero me parece que asi es..no se mucho acerca de eso.
O.K. hasta la proxima !...
*Raul*


----------



## Leopold

Ahora lo entiendo.  Y sí, tienes razón, son la misma lengua. Sólo que, si no me equivoco, "euskara" es el término que se usa para designar el "vasco estándar", ya que  esta legua tiene muchísimas variedades dialectales y es bastante irregular. Hace unos años decidieron promover un vasco estándar, que es el que se enseña en las escuelas ("ikastolas").

Saludos.

Leo



			
				Raul Castillo said:
			
		

> Hola Leo : Pues con referencia a lo del refran que yo utilice este esta referido a situaciones en las cuales tu tienes el mismo asunto solamente que con diferente nombre o diferente ubicacion...te voy a dar un ejemplo rapido para que - como tambien decimos en Honduras - "le agarres" un poco : se dice que George Bush padre fue un siempre un fuerte partidario de la accion militar estadounidense contra Iraq..eso fue en 1991. Por eso el aprobo los esfuerzos a nivel del Congreso en aquel entonces y su voto - en calidad de presidente - vale doble..
> asi que la invasion de 1991 fue llevada a cabo. Ahora George W. Bush el hijo..
> hace lo mismo con los mismos matices a nivel de politica exterior manejada por su padre en aquel entonces..e Iraq fue ya invadida y los soldados estadouniden
> ses todavia estan alla.. Conclusion : a nivel de ideas y conceptos de como manejar la politica exterior...*los dos Bush..padre e hijo son la misma mona unica**mente que en diferente rama*.. no hay ningun cambio...ya que lo mismo estaria haciendo el padre si estuviera aun en la presidencia... Y con referencia a lo del Euskera y el Vasco yo crei que los dos son la misma lengua solamente que con diferente nombre.. Es decir yo no he entendido a ciencia cierta el asunto pero me parece que asi es..no se mucho acerca de eso.
> O.K. hasta la proxima !...
> *Raul*


----------



## haujavi

Es verdad, hay muchas variedades de esukera, dependiendo principalmente de las provincias. Desde "euskaltzaindia"(el organismo oficial del euskera, como si fuese la "real academia" del euskera) se estableció unas normas comunes, como dice Leopold, el "vasco estandar", más conocido por aquí como "euskera batua"(euskera unificado, comun). En "Bizkaiera"(el euskera que se habla en Vizcaya, una provincia del País Vasco) muchas palabras del batua se dicen con "a" en vez de con "e". De ahí que se diga "euskara" en vez de "euskera" o "barria" en vez de "berria"(significa nuevo), que supongo que habreís oido en muchos apellidos, no solo de España sino de Sudamerica. También existen muchas más diferencias, que ya no sé si llamar dialectales, porque en verdad el euskera batua es un poco artificial, pero eso ya sería un debate demasiado extenso y aburrido.


Respecto a lo de "la misma mona en diferente rama" creo que es igual al dicho que he oido al menos aquí en España de "el mismo perro con distinto collar".


----------



## Raul Castillo

Muy bien, Leopold :

Gracias por la replica al mensaje..En todo caso yo paso muy poco tiempo conectado al Foro de WordReference por aspectos de tiempo..no hay tiempo para navegar ..sin embargo..para cualquier tema que quieras abordar y piensas que este varon que te escribe puede ser de utilidad para tratar dicho tema..no
vaciles..aqui estare dispuesto si Dios en las circunstancias me lo permite..creo que ahi tienes mi direccion de correo electronico..
O.K. suerte y exitos..!
*Raul*.


----------



## Mick

Kaixo!

This seemed the most appropriate place to post this question. I've recently returned from a magnificent 10 days in Euskadi (Basque Country), a truly beautiful place with very friendly people, great food and with superb and well-signed walks in the mountains.

Obviously, one sees a lot of ETA graffiti but one in particular interested me, painted huge on a sea wall in Lekeitio (not San Sebastian, as I initially said). It read:

"PRESO ETA IHESLARIAK ETXERA"

I've worked out that 'preso' could mean 'prisoner' but am now stuck (apart from ETA). Can anyone help?

Many thanks.

Mick


----------



## Roi Marphille

Mick said:
			
		

> Kaixo!
> 
> Obviously, one sees a lot of ETA graffiti but one in particular interested me, painted huge on a sea wall in San Sebastian. It read:
> 
> "PRESO ETA IHESLARIAK ETXERA"
> 
> I've worked out that 'preso' could mean 'prisoner' but am now stuck (apart from ETA). Can anyone help?
> 
> Many thanks.
> 
> Mick


Hi, 
I don't speak Basque but I think the phrase ask for the return of Basque prisioners at their home. As long as I know, "ETXE.." means home or house. Hope a Basque citizen helps in here. 

FYI, one of the big claims of "them" is to ask Spanish Government to apply the law which states that prisioners must remain in prisions close to their Homeland. 

agur, 

Roi


----------



## Camui

I don't know euskera but I think it is something about "el acercamiento de presos  (etarras) a carceles del país vasco"


PD: I find it, "Preso eta Iheslariak etxera!!!" - "Presos y fugados a casa!!!"

Hope it helps


----------



## Mick

Thanks both, but Camui, could you translate the Spanish to English, please? Or Italian? I'm sorry, but I don't speak Spanish.


----------



## Mei

Mick said:
			
		

> Thanks both, but Camui, could you translate the Spanish to English, please? Or Italian? I'm sorry, but I don't speak Spanish.


 
*"prigioneri e scappati a casa" or "prigioneri e fuggiti a casa", but I'm not so sure, wait for more opinions!

Mei
 
*


----------



## Mick

Great, thanks, that makes sense. By the way, to see a pic of the original graffiti, take a look here:
w*w.phillips64.netfirms.com/photo.htm

Link 'doctored' as I'm a junior member and I don't think I'm supposed to post links.


----------



## BasedowLives

I find that area to be very interesting.  I actually did my end of summer paper about the Basque Country, and the things that differentiate it from the rest of Spain.

Some pictures i took in San Sebastián
http://home.ripway.com/2004-8/160625/DSC00537.JPG
http://home.ripway.com/2004-8/160625/DSC00538.JPG


----------



## AkErBeLtZ

hello mick im a boy from bizkaia (biscaye)
"preso eta iheslariak etxera" means exactly what Mei said ^^
Regards

ah, and one little specification... that graffities are not necessarily ETA paintings... personally, i do not support any kind of violence, but of course i would want all the basque prisoners home, for example

Ba al dago euskaraz dakien norbait foro hontan? Laket izango nuke oso, norbait aurkitzea eta gure hizkuntzan solasaldiak izatea. Itxoiten nau!!
Besarkada bat, ondo izan!


----------



## haujavi

Norbait dago, norbait dago. Baina nire maila ez da oso ona, badakizu, ulertzea bai, baina idaztea edo hitz egitea da beste gauza desberdina.

Baina bai, gustatzen zait beste bat hitz egiten duena dagoela. Eta noski, nik baino hobeto...


----------



## sabrinita85

A ver, es cierto: sobre Euskera no hay nada en este foro.
Y es algo que sorprende, ya que este idioma es uno de los más misteriosos del mundo. 
Yo me sé algunas palabras porque chateo con un amigo vizcaíno que de vez en cuando me escribe en vascuense... me gustaría aprenderlo, porque sería algo como un desafío ya que Euskera es muy difícil!


----------



## jazyk

Kontuz zer esaten duzuen.  Ulertzen zaiztuztet.


----------



## AkErBeLtZ

haujavi said:
			
		

> Norbait dago, norbait dago. Baina nire maila ez da oso ona, badakizu, ulertzea bai, baina idaztea edo hitz egitea da beste gauza desberdina.
> 
> Baina bai, gustatzen zait beste bat hitz egiten duena dagoela. Eta noski, nik baino hobeto...


 
Ei hau poza euskaraz dakien bat topatzea 
Esadazu, nongoa zara? (jakingo duzunez ni Bizkaiakoa naiz, baina batueraz izkiriatzen dut edonork uler dezan... haatik, bizkaiera are eta politagoa dela uste dut  ulertzeko gai izango zinateke?)
Non ikasi duzu euskara? Zeure kabuz ala euskaltegiren batean? Jakinmina dut jakiteko, izan ere nik, euskaldun zaharra izanik, nire herkideen euskararekiko egoera ezagutzea gogoko izaten dut. 
Laister arte, ondo izan!!


----------



## jazyk

Guys, sorry to be the non-appointed moderator here, but chatting is strongly forbidden on this forum.  You can send each other private messages if you want to finish the conversation.


----------



## AkErBeLtZ

jazyk said:
			
		

> Guys, sorry to be the non-appointed moderator here, but chatting is strongly forbidden on this forum. You can send each other private messages if you want to finish the conversation.


 
Oi, benetan barkatu!!
Berria naiz hemen eta oraino zenbait arau ikasteke ditut, ikusten dudanez!!
Ez da berriz gertatuko. Adeitasunez,
AkErBeLtZ


----------



## jazyk

Lasai ibili, ongi etorri forora.


----------



## elroy

Hello all,

This thread is a compilation of scattered thoughts, disjointed statements, misunderstandings, and chat.  It is over a year and a half old, and reviving it today has unfortunately not contributed to making it more continuous and coherent. 

I am therefore closing it.  I invite all members with an interest in the Basque language to open new threads with specific questions or discussion topics, bearing in mind to give those threads appropriate and informative titles.


----------

